# Balmoral Royal Sel. Churchill (Maduro) Cigar Review - Sweet Brazilian wrapper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this cigar as a gift and found it to be a very pleasant smoke. Medium bodied and nicely balanced. A bit of pepper and the sweetness of the Braz...

Read the full review here: Balmoral Royal Sel. Churchill (Maduro) Cigar Review - Sweet Brazilian wrapper


----------

